# Extra long tube for Gravel Vacum



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Hello,

Sometime ago I bought a basic gravel vacuum for my aquarium. I got a bit tired of emptying water into the bucket and then carrying the bucket to the toilet. 
I thought of extending the clear PVC tube so it can reach my washroom.

Here is my dilemma, I can probably get a long enough clear PVC tube in home depot.
My question is would I be still able to start siphoning with the same ease as I did with a smaller tube.
Some thing tells me I won't.
If I am indeed correct and it won't be an easy task to start siphoning the same way I do now, will this products help me?
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17959/si2580124/cl0/pythonsqueezesiphonstarter
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17959/si1315825/cl0/siphonstarterbulb

Thank You.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Starting the siphon should not be any more difficult than it currently is, even with extra long tubing. The real challenge in starting the siphon is to overcome the little U at the top where the tubing goes over your aquarium.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

you will most likely be able to start the siphon as easily as on a reg size siphon. 
the real challenge will be how to get all the 'water change' water out of the long tubing once you are done; as well as figuring out a way to keep the tube stuck in the toilet bowl so it doesn't spill all over your bathroom floor.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys,



> as well as figuring out a way to keep the tube stuck in the toilet bowl so it doesn't spill all over your bathroom floor.


I will try to figure out something in regards to this matter.

The bigger problem as you guys mentioned, is how to remove all the water from the pvc tube. 

Maybe I should get something like this.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17959/si2580150/cl0/aqueonwaterchanger25feet
Does any one have any experience with this device. I am guessing it might be cheaper than even getting a clear pvc tube from Home Depot.

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Python (or the Aqueon, which is pretty much the same thing) are excellent peices of equipment to have. They are essentially a water aspirator that will help you start a siphon.

Finally, if you are having trouble removing water from the tube; while you are rolling up the tubing (to put away), the water can be removed quite easily.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Darkblade,

I read reviews for the aqueon and they do not look that good.
One guy wrote this:



> I was very much looking forward to the reduced water change hassle I expected from this device, but it really didn't deliver.
> 
> The valve assembly at the sink (as indicated by another reviewer) is very prone to leaking. This has two negative effects, the obvious one being that water sprays around the sink while you've got the valve at the far end turned off.
> 
> ...


Darkblade did you personally have experience with this thing?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Darkblade did you personally have experience with this thing?


I use the Python, but it is essentially the same thing as the Aqueon. There are some inherent problems with it (as mentioned by the user that reviewed the Aqueon product), but it is definitely a must have for larger tanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Or a cheap pond/aquarium pump. Siphon shmiphon, no sucking on hoses and the same pump can be used to empty buckets of fresh water into the tank, thus eliminating the old tank water in the hose issue.

And if your tanks are at or above ground level (not in a basement like me) you have more options about where to empty the water. If convenient enough, maybe into a garden or lawn?


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Darkblade 

Mr Fishies, can you direct me to those pond/aquarium pumps? Where are they sold and etc...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pumps are great as well for fast water changes.

Do you store your water? Or do you use tap water with a dechlorinator to fill your tank?

You can always use a clamp to secure the hose to the toilet seat if you're afraid of it slipping off and dumping water everywhere. How sanitary using your toilet, I dunno but that's a thought.

The way I do things is I have a seperate hose for draining and filling. Costs more but it really is only a one time cost. Then you won't have a problem with shooting the gunk back into your tank. Like Darkblade mentioned, all you do is when done vacuuming, remove the hose from your tank and start rolling it up while walking back to the end of the line. Water will exit out of the tube easily.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a hose going from my tap to this...







...hanging in the bath tub. 
Then another hose from it to the vacuum tube in the tank. Turn the tap on and start the suction and then turn off. When done vacuuming the tank, turn on the tap again to get all the tank water out of the line(if you want)....switch the flow and water goes to the tank.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thank you guys for useful information.

I ended up buying 3 PVC clear tubes x 10 feet and two copper connectors.
Will test if this baby can pump out some water.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi; I have used a Python device for over two years and there is no problem with leaks, I change water in twenty-four tanks and can do it in under two and a half hours thats old water out and new water in. No fuss and no mess. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Well, my long tube pump kinda failed. 

The suction was so weak, it wasn't even lifting gravel.
Back to the bucket method


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

BUY A PYTHON. I hate buckets. Hate 'em.

Python alone is sufficient for 1-5 tanks.

I use a python to fill and a small aquarium powered pump with its own hose, to drain to drain. Separate. I have 14 tanks running, and when one is filling, the other is draining. Perfecto. If draining to the toilet; lift the toilet seat, put the hose in, and then close the toilet seat. Bingo.

Except if I (a) forget to unplug a heater that will be left above water, or (b) forget to plug a heater back in. Because of (a)/(b) problems I have decided to reorient all my heaters 3" from the tank bottom in a horizontal position. Ahhh!
That's betta.

Get it. Betta?

W


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Khuli,

I might go with a Aqueon instead of a Python though, just to save a few bucks.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The problems the reviewer stated with the aqueon unit will be the same (nuisance leaks at the faucet) but making the whole deal out of metal would be the only real fix there, and I think, that if you're going to do that, you should just install a special utility sink in your fish room, and use an electrical pump instead of a venturi-siphon, for the draining. That's my eventual goal, although I still use the toilet as the end-point for my drainage, I use an electrical water pump and hose to drain, and I use the python for filling only.

I still use buckets for the odd vaccum job, especially where there are small fish as I want the option to retrieve my fry (livebearer fry are particularly fond of hiding right in the gravel).

W


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I have my filter and heater on one power bar and shut it off when doing a WC. Lights are plugged into timers.


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a Python and a 50 ft tube. I could not do without it. I find it easy to operate. To create a syphon all you need to do is pump the priming pump a few times, as long as the end of the tube is lower than the aquarium's bottom. This difference in height also deterimes the speed of the water flow.
To get rid of the water when changing to another tank, I "walk" the tube: go the length of it from the gravel vacuum to the pump end while lifting the tube above my head so that all the water comes out of the pump end.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

siphons work on gravity.
So, as long as the point of exit is lower than the start then the water will flow. The problems might be getting a good enough suction that the water flows past the equilibrium, and will the extra hose create more drag?


but it's gravity. and that shit don't stop.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Drag/friction are not an issue for a liquid. Surface tension, yes. But not inside a tube like that. 

My technique for starting a siphon on a very long python gravel vac tube: put about 4 feet of the tubing inside your 20g+ aquarium, all underwater, and it should fill with water for you. Pinch or fold off the tubing at a point just outside the water. Now draw those four feet over the side of the tank, leaving the end of the vac underwater as you do this. Now release the pinched or folded area. You will have primed your very long hose and gravity-siphon action will do the rest.

W


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I have a hose going from my tap to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone found this, or anything like this at Home Depot, Home Hardware, Walmart, or Canadian Tire? I spent about 4 hours today going to each of them searching and searching but had no luck


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

MrCollings said:


> Has anyone found this, or anything like this at Home Depot, Home Hardware, Walmart, or Canadian Tire? I spent about 4 hours today going to each of them searching and searching but had no luck


its called a python - its made for aquariums. you will find it at an aquarium store.

not a hardware store.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Als sells them and any other parts you need.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> its called a python - its made for aquariums. you will find it at an aquarium store.
> 
> not a hardware store.


lol i realize it's a part of a python, but someone said it was also the exact same part as a waterbed drainer/filler, so tried looking for one calling it a waterbed filler/drainer.... thought it would probably be cheaper...


----------

